# PNs speichern?



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2005)

Da mein PN-Postfach mal wieder am Rande der Erschöpfung steht...
Gibt es denn keinen Weg, die PNs irgendwie komplett zu speichern?
Oder zu sichern?
Muss keine Ideallösung sein...
Gruß
aka


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2005)

Das ist in Arbeit, wird aber vor meinem Urlaub definitiv nichts mehr. Bis dahin habe ich mal die Anzahl der Mails hochgeschraubt.


----------



## D.Opfer (6 Juli 2005)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie sehen, ob eine PN auch gelesen wurde?
Anmerkung: Die Frage bezieht sich natürlich nur auf PNs auf die man keine Antwort erhält.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Juli 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie sehen, ob eine PN auch gelesen wurde?
> Anmerkung: Die Frage bezieht sich natürlich nur auf PNs auf die man keine Antwort erhält.


Indirekt ist diese Info verfügbar. Gehst Du auf Postausgang, stehen dort ungelesene PNs, gelesene stehen unter "gesendete Nachrichten". Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist die dort angegebene Zeit die Zeit des Abrufs


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Juli 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie sehen, ob eine PN auch gelesen wurde?
> Anmerkung: Die Frage bezieht sich natürlich nur auf PNs auf die man keine Antwort erhält.


Dafür gibt es ja zwei Ordner: "Postausgang" und "Gesendete Nachrichten" - Abgeholte Nachrichten werden unter den gesendeten aufgeführt. Ob sie nun gelesen oder auch verstanden wurden, kann die Forensoftware aber nicht wissen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist in Arbeit, wird aber vor meinem Urlaub definitiv nichts mehr. Bis dahin habe ich mal die Anzahl der Mails hochgeschraubt.


vielen Dank!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2005)

*räusper* *duck* 
Ähhhm,
Hat niemand eine Idee, wie man hier en masse PNs abspeichern kann?

Als nur-txt-file oder so reicht völlig, es geht nur um den Inhalt...

*wiederwegduck*
aka


----------



## Heiko (1 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> *räusper* *duck*
> Ähhhm,
> Hat niemand eine Idee, wie man hier en masse PNs abspeichern kann?
> 
> ...


Einen Gast sollte das überhaupt nicht interessieren


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Als nur-txt-file oder so reicht völlig, es geht nur um den Inhalt...


Ruf die PN auf und wähle in deinem Browser Datei -> Speichern unter.
*schnelltiefduck*


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2005)

ja, inzwischen speichere ich auch unangesehen... Bin auch wahrscheinlich bald fertig. Mein Posteingang ist schon bei 50%, Ende des Jahres bin ich durch


----------

